# Pyranha Burn 3's & Shiva's 20% off!!!!!



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Sick deal on Large Shiva's and Burn 3's Large and XL in stock boats only. Call for more details, 970-668-9294.

TMCK

Keep the Hairy Side Up...


----------

